

The Life and Times of AdMob, the early days - numair
http://admob.blogspot.com/2006_01_01_archive.html

======
numair
I've been following AdMob's progress since their launch, and am honestly a bit
surprised that it took someone this long to acquire them. I thought you guys
might enjoy reading the founder's old blog posts to see where it all started.

This post is particularly amusing:
<http://admob.blogspot.com/2006/01/wwgd.html>

You'll notice, when looking at the early months of 2006, that AdMob attained
significant growth almost immediately; sometimes things just work out.

~~~
hackerbob
Thanks. I found that interesting, but what caught me more was how Omar
approached the obvious Google problem. Mainly the fact that he realized early
on that the potential market size was large enough that the entrance of Google
wouldn't be the beginning and end of mobile advertising.

Another interesting post along the same lines was the post on the Launch of
the iPhone. [http://admob.blogspot.com/2007/01/what-does-iphone-mean-
for-...](http://admob.blogspot.com/2007/01/what-does-iphone-mean-for-
admob.html)

